# Will the Tail grow back?



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive now had my Puple Spilo for 4 days now! He is comeing out of his shell very quickly! He has killed all three of the Serpae tetras in his tank, and now goes ape sh*t when I throw a shrimp in there with him. 
Any ways my questions is, while the tetras were in there with him. They nibbled at his tail. It appears to be slightly smaller, so I was wandering if it would ever grow back. Ive heard of people saying that tail fins wont grow back! Its not that noticible, but I would still like it to grow back. Thanks!
View attachment 93629

Before
View attachment 93630

After
I hope you can see the difference, he hates the camera so much he always tries to hide.
Let me know if it will heal!
Thanks!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yes!, it will heal.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dont worry about it bro.. looks like just a little fin bite, it will grow back in no time.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

F**k ya! thanks alot guys, I was sweating on this one!


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

as long as the meat of the tail isn't damaged it could lose the entire fin and it will grow back (though it would likely be kinda screwy looking).


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hell be fine i wouldnt worry unless they get to his real tail like the meat at the back , then you wont have a tail anymore


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He's going to get a heater burn , pick up a guard.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> He's going to get a heater burn , pick up a guard.


was gonna say that the small fin damage isnt a big deal but your gonna be dealing with heater burn soon. x2 on Dr Z reccomendation.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, i've had a pygo get in a fight and literally lose over half his tail and part of the meat at the base and it actually grew back almost the same as before. you can lose like the whole fin and it can come back in as long as the meaty little stump isn't destroyed. it's sad when they can't swim all that well while it heals though.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah i had a baby p get bit kinda bad down to the tail meat not too deep but a bit of meat was missing but it healed up pretty good top of the fin isnt as large as it was but its still a full tail 
so yeah fishes fins are like our hair or fingernails 
they will grow back


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

They grow back fast too it will look funky at first but looks better after about 3 weeks or so usually.


----------

